# What do you rekon? :D



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

I have decided to set up a pet boarding at my home.

Here is the website for it. what do you think would be suitable pricing for the services? Also any tips/advice for the website and advertising appriciated 

Rosie's Cottage Pet Boarding - Home


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you have public liability insurance?


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

no I don't...?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

You must have public liability insurance to keep anyone elses animals at your premises.

We wanted to open our own boarding service not that long ago and you need PLI unfortunately. But you don't need it if you look after the animals at the owners home


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

are you sure it's a necessity? or is it just recommended? (i'm not questioning you btw!)


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

We were told that it is a necessity.

The problem is that if an animal dies in your care without PLI, the owner could take you to court, despite if you say that any animal that dies in your care is not your responsibility.


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

ahh i see. okay. i have no idea how insurance works. how much would something like this cost,at a guess.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Basic public liability insurance can cost from as little as £60 a year.

My other half needs it for his mobie DJ buisness so he will be looking into it shortly


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

ahh right i see. thank you foo your help.
i have found out it is not a requirement. it's just highly recommended. talking to my dad, he doesn't see much point. we'll look into it.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Good luck with your little venture. Please do be careful though. I have known at least four seperate people who tried to do this. All but one had visits from the local council and RSPCA when people nearby realised what they were doing and one even had a visit from the tax office! All had animals dumped on them by owners who would not reclaim them when they had come back from holiday or moved house etc and there was nothing the boarders could do but try to rehome the animals themselves. One never managed to and still has the 3 chinchillas even now, three years on.

Also if you do not have insurance, if an animal goes missing or dies, you could be financially liable Also keep all boarding animals in seperate areas to avoid cross contamination should one bring in parasites or subsequent illness etc.


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

why were the RSPCA called?

i see where your coming from with the insurance. i know if it was me, if my hamster dies at a boarders, i wouldn't spend thousands suing.

will talk to the parents.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

RSPCA were called maliciously.  There was no case to answer of course but they still had to come out. One friend had them come out to him three times in one year so he gave up rescuing even though the RSPCA were happy with his set up. It's amazing how vindictive people can be for no reason.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

I think marcia is right, i sure wouldn't like to leave my beloved little pets with someone who doesn't have insurance, i sure would ask the question first ..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The insurance thing would be top of my list when looking for a boarder as well, your dogs and cats are covered by your own insurance but small pets are very unlikely to be insured independantly.


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

I echo the post about quarantine / hygiene, I run a guinea pig rescue and you have to be so careful about contamination when there are animals coming and going all the time - if you let in one animal with something fungal like ringworm, it could spread to all the others (and the spores live in the wood of the hutches) and to humans too! Worth thinking about. You need a really good routine of discinfecting cages after use before the next new arrivals with something really tough like Virkon that will kill viruses etc.

Sophie
x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I also, wouldn't board my animals with anyone who didn't have insurance, even if it was 'just a hamster' to me. At £60, its not really breaking the bank is it?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> I also, wouldn't board my animals with anyone who didn't have insurance, even if it was 'just a hamster' to me. At £60, its not really breaking the bank is it?


Yep i totally Agree , even £100.00 a year is cheap, if you want a reputable business it is best to do it properly


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> I also, wouldn't board my animals with anyone who didn't have insurance, even if it was 'just a hamster' to me. At £60, its not really breaking the bank is it?


for some people it's a lot of money but i am going to take out insurance.

any other comments/ideas?


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Its a good idea, I have done this for almost 5 years now,but this was my last summer although i didn't have insurance!.

I was very successfull but i have just had enough now of caring for others pets, I have to dispose of the soiled bedding ect ect and different brands needed for the animal,

I charged £4 a day for rabbits and 3.50 a day for guineas every thing was included food bedding and cage, plus green veg. 

Plastic cages are far easier to clean and can be sterilised easier, china bowl are also good.

if you buy in bales of hay, large hay nets allow the hay to breath and be less dusty, 

also get yourself contracts drawn up that owners should sign saying they will take responsabilty for any vet bills that can happen. I have been caught with that.

Rabbits to have mixi jabs ect. and try not to take in ill animals without prier warning, and pregnant animals only if they are not due during their stay, (still rather stressfull for an animal whilst pregnant)

Good luck and have fun with it

Emma


----------

